
EC2 Instances with Nvidia T4 Tensor Core GPUs - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/now-available-ec2-instances-g4-with-nvidia-t4-tensor-core-gpus/
======
verdverm
Nearly a year behind Google

[https://cloudblog.withgoogle.com/products/compute/google-
clo...](https://cloudblog.withgoogle.com/products/compute/google-cloud-first-
to-offer-nvidia-tesla-t4-gpus/amp/)

